# Introducing New Blue Sky Peptide Rep!



## Rayjay1 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey guys! I just wanted to get the ball rolling. I have been having such a great experience with the peptides I am using that I actually contacted Blue Sky Peptide to see if I could work for them. I like to support good companies, and what better way to support Blue Sky Peptide than to get my hands dirty and help grow the business?


I want to have some fun with this, so I'm looking forward to putting some contests together, getting some logs going, and showing people why I wanted to work with Blue Sky.


Hopefully you guys will enjoy what we have planned.


let's do this!


----------



## 1HungLo (Mar 20, 2014)

Good company, good luck.


----------



## mrsliz1724 (Mar 20, 2014)

Congrats brother


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Mar 22, 2014)

Welcome to team BSP! 


www.blueskypeptide.com
sales@blueskypeptide.com


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 22, 2014)

Congrats! I just made my first order with them not too long ago. Everything seems very GTG.


----------



## gmandnd007 (Mar 29, 2014)

Do they ship to Canada and any problems?


----------



## mattsilf (Mar 29, 2014)

Nice, my favorite research company and the only one I use as of late


----------



## HeavyB (Mar 29, 2014)

Congrats I love some bluesky 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Mar 29, 2014)

gmandnd007 said:


> Do they ship to Canada and any problems?



Yes we ship to Canada USPS Express! Never an issue. 


www.blueskypeptide.com
sales@blueskypeptide.com


----------



## gmandnd007 (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks but $40 for shipping? good to know I guess thanks.


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Mar 30, 2014)

gmandnd007 said:


> Thanks but $40 for shipping? good to know I guess thanks.



We ship from the USA so international rates apply. 

Shipping rates are always subject to change without notice based on our cost. 

Please check the site from time to time, because we are always looking for ways to improve our international shipping rates. 


Thank you-BSP


www.blueskypeptide.com
sales@blueskypeptide.com


----------



## gmandnd007 (Mar 31, 2014)

Well the order is in, thanks! Need to figure out a cheaper shipping method though!


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Mar 31, 2014)

gmandnd007 said:


> Well the order is in, thanks! Need to figure out a cheaper shipping method though!



Thank you for your order! 


www.blueskypeptide.com
sales@blueskypeptide.com


----------



## Rayjay1 (Mar 31, 2014)

gmandnd007 said:


> Well the order is in, thanks! Need to figure out a cheaper shipping method though!



Glad you were able to get in on the sale.  Thank you for your order!


----------



## gmandnd007 (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes a good deal for sure, just that darn shipping makes it pretty normal in price even with the sale.


----------



## gmandnd007 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ok so is there a Canadian distributer of Bluesky? After shipping and exchange, well no real savings.


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Apr 15, 2014)

gmandnd007 said:


> Ok so is there a Canadian distributer of Bluesky? After shipping and exchange, well no real savings.



BUY 1 GET 1 FREE. And BUY 2 GET 1 FREE website specials PLUS up to 35% off with our extended sale!

"No real savings" 


www.blueskypeptide.com
sales@blueskypeptide.com


----------



## gmandnd007 (Apr 16, 2014)

Blueskypeptide said:


> BUY 1 GET 1 FREE. And BUY 2 GET 1 FREE website specials PLUS up to 35% off with our extended sale!
> 
> "No real savings" 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Apr 16, 2014)

gmandnd007 said:


> Blueskypeptide said:
> 
> 
> > BUY 1 GET 1 FREE. And BUY 2 GET 1 FREE website specials PLUS up to 35% off with our extended sale!
> ...


----------



## Rayjay1 (Apr 16, 2014)

Blueskypeptide said:


> gmandnd007 said:
> 
> 
> > Our quality LR3 is $52 with our current sale of 35% off orders over $99
> ...


----------



## BigBurn (Apr 20, 2014)

Blueskypeptide said:


> Welcome to team BSP!
> 
> 
> www.blueskypeptide.com
> sales@blueskypeptide.com



This is Aaron S.have to use my bigburn account  never used peptides before but just took a crash course on GHRP and GHRH.  Also saw what looked like a real news cast from the UK regarding there possibilities in different fields for research etc.  Looks like the stuff actually works.  I'll be ordering from blue sky so i hope the COA's are on point.  The only ones i have found qualitative and quantitative data on are the two i mentioned above so if any info send me a PM


----------

